# 65mm Coffee Tonbridge (Kent)



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

First a quick comment on the location.

Tonbridge Old Fire Station is not surprisingly the old fire station in Tonbridge! I think the fire engines left it some time in the 80s, and moves out to a much larger station on the edge of town, after that it was used for a range of things including a playgroup, but after that that it was unused. Then a local businessman decided to move his offices in to the top floor, and came up with the idea of using the ground floor as a popup venue, users have ranged from brewery's to pubs and bars, there have also been Michelin star chefs, bakeoff winners etc. The popups have also resulted in several business opening in the town after trialling in the Fire station. Around October 2016 a board appeared on the high street advertising 65mm coffee, open 8.30-3 every day. The main room downstairs used to hole the fire engines, but a bar area, kitchen, toilets and utilities have been added. Seating is long benches with tables, a few small tables with chairs and there is outside space available, think it will be a bit of a sun trap in summer.

65MM Coffee is a two person team, David and Jade, and I have to say they are two of the hardest working people I have ever met. They are now open 8.30 - 16.00 seven days a week, the main supplier of beans is Cast Iron, two options for espresso and ask about filter options. Other beverages are also catered for and the cakes seem to be in high demand with the nearby offices. David is really in to coffee, he worked at FCB (local well respected small chain) as a barista, before moving in to sourcing coffee, including visiting the farms. He has built up a deep knowledge of coffee, and will recommend different brewing methods based on particular roasts. David is also a perfectionist, even when 20 people walked in after a parkrun he made sure every cup was perfect, I think this I was marks 55mm Coffee a cut above the rest. On top of the espresso based drinks he also does Chemex, V60 and Aeropress, when I called in last time he had his standard beans, a guest and several different "special" guest roasts available (he also sells beans). I tend to call in after work on Fridays when things are not manic, David is always up for a chat and keen to showcase new beans he has had in, I did call in when the parkrun hoards descended and joked about ordering a chemex, but I cant stand seeing a grown man cry.

Think I will head down there now, will grab some photos and finish the review when I get back.

Links

https://twitter.com/65mmcoffee?lang=en

https://www.facebook.com/65mmCoffee/

http://carolinekings.com/blog/2017/1/25/a-leep-of-faith-65mm-coffee-tonbridge


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## 0044 (Aug 9, 2017)

Too bad that I didn't find this post earlier. We drove past Tonbridge on our way to Tunbridge Wells. Will love to go there sometime next month. Do you know if they serve any food around weekend lunch hours?


----------

